# help with puck jar



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

hey gang, my buddy paul dug this outta a late 30S dump,  any info on what it contained??????   TAMMY????? mike


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

puck?????


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

base   puck worth the money? what was this i cant find any info


----------



## bombboy (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe tobacco from VA


----------



## madman (Mar 2, 2009)

hey bomboy, thats got to be it thank you so much!!!!   mike


----------



## bombboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Glad I could help


----------



## madman (Mar 3, 2009)

this jar is earlier than 1940 it was at the bottom of the dump, im guessing early 30s its got to be rare,  hey paul i need that jar!---mike


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2009)

LOOKS MORE LIKE A FOOD JAR TO ME AND I AM ONLY ALMOST ONLY 85 PER CENT WRONG! APPLE SAUCE,APPLE BUTTER, OR JAM COMES TO MY BRAIN.


----------



## madman (Mar 4, 2009)

yes i agree i cant find any info???? if you type in puck all yo get is wolfgang puck  arrgggggg!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't tell you much about what came in a Puck jar, but I agree that it probably was a food product & not tobacco.  The "pantry jar" form ( angled sides so jar can be stored with the opening facing up at an angle) was usually made that way so you could keep non-perishables in the jar & access it easily.  The original contents may not have fit that description, but that would have been the intent for re-use.  Maybe to encourage the purchase of a bit more expensive of a product so you could then have a great pantry jar - or a set of them.  Redbook 10 lists it at $20-$25 - although that sounds a bit pricey to me.  -Tammy


----------



## madman (Mar 5, 2009)

hey tammy, thanks for the info after digging  so many plain junker food bottles and jars it was cool to see somthing different only one in the dump   mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Mike, I had an occasion to ask Tom Caniff (author of "Label Space" and "Fruit Jar Rambles" for Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine) and he referred me to an article he did for Jerry McCann's 2003 Fruit Jar Annual.  Article reads as follows:
   THE PUCK JARS

      Edwin Wendell Fuerst, of Toledo, Ohio, received his Design Patent for the â€œfishbowlâ€ jar on April 12, 1932, and he assigned the rights to it to the Owens-Illinois Glass Co.   The glass company called it the â€œTiptop Pantry Jar,â€ apparently not seeing it as a fishbowl, as many collectors do.   (figure _)

     It was referred to as a â€œTip Top Shelf Jarâ€ in an article appearing in the December 1932 issue of THE SPICE MILL.   The fact that the jars could be tipped to set on their sides for dispensing the product appealed to the housewives, and THE SPICE MILL claimed that the jars had been â€œwidely adopted in the food field.â€   

      The most famous â€œfishbowl,â€ of course, is the embossed JUMBO PEANUT BUTTER jar from the Frank Tea & Spice co., of Cincinnati, Ohio.   Many others have also surfaced, however, some obviously made by Owens-Illinois and some slightly different versions that look like they may have been made by other glass companies.   The Owens-Illinois Tiptop jars were shown in a post-1935 catalog in 32 1/4 oz. size (measured to overflow), all with eyelets for the bail, but sold either with or without the wire bail included.

 The Williams-Rohtert Co., Nashville, Tennessee; the Zanol Products Co., Cincinnati, Ohio; the Morey Mercantile Co., Denver, Colorado; F. B. Hibler, Ft. Wayne, Indiana; the Weideman Co., Cleveland, Ohio; Wellman, Peck & Co., San Francisco, California; and many others also packed in some form of â€œfishbowlâ€ jar.   The Morey Mercantile Co., according to the March 1933 GLASS PACKER, was packing 16 different products in their Solitaire-labeled Owens-Illinois â€œPantry Shelf Jars.â€ 

      The clear labeled jar in photo #_ is one of Owens-Illinois Glass Companyâ€™s Tiptop jars, with its base embossed DES. PAT. 86712, along with the companyâ€™s OI-in-a-diamond trademark.   The label reads, â€œPuck Brand Trade (figure) Mark Net Weight One Pound Pure Ground Black Pepper  Puck Food Products Co.  New Yorkâ€”Memphis.â€   The trademark shows a boy, wearing a top hat, in a short coat leaning against an apple tree, above the legend â€œWorth The Money.â€

      Puck was apparently the trademark of Plough, Inc., a company described in the February 1933 SPICE MILL as, â€œdoing business as Puck Food Products Co., Memphis, Tenn.â€   Plough, Inc. was also listed in the 1935 THOMAS REGISTER OF AMERICAN MANUFACTURERS as a â€œSpice Grinder,â€ but this is about all we could discover about the company.   No earlier or later listings or mention of either company name has been found. 

      Puck, presumably the stylized boy in the trademark, was a malicious fairy or demon in English folklore and is best known as one of the leading characters in Shakespeareâ€™s Mid Summer Nightâ€™s Dream.

      A label on the reverse of the labeled Puck jar tells us that â€œThis Handy Pantry Shelf Jar has many uses in the home.   Standard Mason Fruit Jar Tops will fit this jar, so when empty it may be used as a grocery container or for canned fruit and vegetables, pickles, etc.   This jar, worth 8Â¢, comes to you Free each time you purchaseâ€¦Puck Pure Food Productsâ€¦â€   It goes on to say the Puck Pure Food Products had been around for â€œover a quarter of a centuryâ€ because they were â€œWorth The Money.â€

      Plough, Inc., the parent of Puck Food Products Co., had received trademark #328,250 on Jan. 24, 1933, for the word PUCK, as it appears on our label.   Although Plough, Inc. was described as a spice grinder, this trademark was for Olive Oil, Flavoring Extracts for Food Purposes, Spices, and Cocoa, so they obviously marketed products other than spices.   A spice tin for Puck Cloves also advertises Puck brand coffee, packed both in the squat key-wind tin cans and the â€œfishbowlâ€ jars.

      Another style of â€œfishbowlâ€ jar is shown in figure _, also from Puck Food Products Co.   The clear jar is embossed PUCK on the front and back shoulders, and the base is embossed PUCK WORTH THE MONEY.   The jar differs from the labeled-Puck and JUMBO â€œfishbowlâ€ jars in that it has more rounded â€œcorners,â€ has no dimples for a carrying bail, and the differently-shaped base bears no Owens-Illinois trademark.  
*-end-*


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2009)

hey tammy thank you so much ! very cool! neat to see the lable and what it contained, ive got a bunch of those mini blue plates if ya still need one    mike


----------

